# ADA 240 Liters "mountain like"



## uttoshii (Sep 13, 2006)

here is my first tank , i started it 5 weeks ago

tank 120*45*45 (240L)
filtration:Eheim2028 (used at 60%)
pump:Eheim1048 (used at 50%)
co2:system ADA ,pollen glass 50 , 3 drops/second
lights:144W ,ADA-NA lamp (11h30/day)
soil : power sand +bacter100 + clear super + tourmalineBC
AquaSoil + Aquasoil powder
fertilisation:ADA step1 ,brighty-K ,ECA
water changes:green bacter , phyton-git when needed
bonus: plocher sticks ,drop checker (ratio ph/co2 permanent)

plants:
background 
-heteranthera zosterifolia 
-rotala rotundifolia 
-green rotala 
-alternanthera reineckii 
-eusterallis stellata
-rotala wallichii 
-rotala macrandra ( narrow leaf form ) 
-hemianthus micromanthemoides 
-eleocharis(long hair grass)

middle ground 
-cryptocorynes wendtii brown 
-hydrocotyle verticillata

fore ground
-HC cuba 
-lilaeopsis NZ

mineral
sei-ryu-seki stones ,around 18 kilos

population:
-10 trigonostigma espei ( up to 20 or 25 soon)
-10 tetras black fantom
-4 otocinclus
-3 siamensis
-10 cardinas japonica










this picture is a week old ,the tank was just 4 weeks old , a bit unorganised ,just to let the plants "make themselves at home",i did a cut and rearanged plantation a few days ago ,fore ground is now totally covered with HC looks much better already ...wait a bit more to put some more pictures

what do you think?(be kind its my first tank)


----------



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)

Thats a nice looking tank. I always wanted a 120cm ADA tank but my wife made me settle with the 90cm ADA tank lol. Where you from?


----------



## uttoshii (Sep 13, 2006)

i'm french but i live in japan ...ADA is real cheap here ,you would not believe it and i have 20% off


----------



## Chondro (Apr 12, 2006)

Very nice tank! I really like it.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

I really like your use/placement of the rocks. I rather like the untrimmed look, but I will be interested to see how it has filled out. Nicely done!


----------



## Tyrant (Oct 29, 2005)

I think it looks very good for a first setup! The eleocharis in the left back creates depth, i like that. You have beautiful rocks by the way.


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Very nice hardware and lovely aquascape. 

You have great skills for a first attempt. I look forward to seeing this when mature.


----------



## Andrey (Nov 5, 2004)

Nice tank and nice shot.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

I like it alot...the tank looks great. Very nice hardscape. Once the tank settles in you may want to consider thinning the number of stem plant species. I count about 9 in the right side. 

Excellent first tank, wish I can do that well!


----------



## @[email protected] (Jul 10, 2006)

I like your tank very much. Could you share your fertilization schedule? Also, with such a long photoperiod (11h30m) do you get algae?


----------



## sNApple (Feb 2, 2006)

nice set up, i like those rocks, take a closer pic for me


----------



## MATTHEW MAHLING (Dec 1, 2005)

sagoii!
Sweet flow on the scape.


----------



## Mellonman (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi Uttoshii  

I love your tank.
Who would believe this is your first one ???


----------



## uttoshii (Sep 13, 2006)

Mellonman--->
i honnestly could not have done it without all of the BP members
thank you

@[email protected]>
ferilization : i started recently to fertilize ,the first 3 weeks the nutriements released by the aquasoil were quite enough (too much actually) ,i did a daily water change of a 100L and still the plants were growing like hell ,did 2 cuts in the first 3 weeks
i fertilize since a week ,using now step 1 ,brighty-K and ECA ,as the tank is not balanced yet i use them very carefully
daily:
-brighty-K : 3ml
-step 1 :0 to 3ml depending on the tank contition (algae control)
-ECA :depending on the plants condition,lets say around 20 drops once a week

i adapt the fertilization as the tank's condition is not really stable yet:boom:

about algae ,i had what seems to be the usual launch algae with AS , that disapeared by itself after 3 weeks , then the cyanobacteries (due to po4/no3 unbalance i guess) ,problem was resolved after 3 days of Cyanocell treatment . now i still have a few new species appearing here and there but everything is under control ...so far ...

cs_gardener-->
the untrimmed look was nice ,but the growth speed is too fast to keep things under control ,i had to do a clean cut .

sNApple-->
the untrimmed look ,the main stone is nearly 7 kg ,sei-ryu-seki variety









after trimming ,plants are not so colored as i stopped fertilization and did 2*100L water changes in 4 days due to cyanocell treatment









here you can get a pretty good idea of what sei-ryu-seki stones really looks like (with cardinas japonicas)









mostly affecting the rotala rotundifolia ,just love it ,i could not resist 









a bit larger view ,for the crypto 









i'll put a full view when i'll get it totally shaped:bolt:


----------



## Kookaburra (May 11, 2006)

uttoshii said:


> Mellonman--->
> i honnestly could not have done it without all of the BP members
> thank you


Hi Utoshii, it's great to see your tank in APC ... 
You already know that I thing about your tank : it would be very very impressive when the plants were in definitives dimensions !!! Amazing !!!

"BP, ca roule" :grouphug: \\/


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

It just keeps getting better! I'm looking forward to another full view of the filled-out scape.

Thank you for the close-ups. Love the grain of the rocks and the clearer view of your plants!


----------



## Urkevitz (Oct 26, 2004)

Beautiful tank, is the slope formed by the substrate?


----------



## dstephens (Nov 30, 2005)

Very impressive for a first time set up. After seeing Jeff's photos of his gtrip the Nature Aquarium party I think a trip to Japan needs to be in the works for me and my wife somewhere soon. Thank you for taking the time to post the photos and share.


----------



## uttoshii (Sep 13, 2006)

Urkevitz-->
there is no slope ,here is a picture of the dry set-up without the main stone that came only later


----------



## Fabac (Jul 2, 2006)

Beautiful tank!


----------



## Kookaburra (May 11, 2006)

uttoshii said:


>


LOL !!!

I could recognise the guy who take this photo !!! Hello CommandantP !!! [smilie=l: [smilie=l: [smilie=l:


----------



## uttoshii (Sep 13, 2006)

kooka-->
this is after commandantp came to japan ,the guy on the picture is another friend

a few pictures of the plants ,they start to recover from the last cut ,always happy to see healthy plants









a bit larger









most of the varieties of rotala are very easy and beautifull plants ,i recommand it to all the beginners (like me!)


----------



## uttoshii (Sep 13, 2006)

a few pictures of the tank tonight ,it slowly takes a better shape ...









lateral shot









planted part









just cause i like this one









any suggestions to make it better?


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

I really like your tank but for me personally it has too many reds in it. It throws my eyes off when I look at it. There is 3 species above the Crypt that I would swap for another greener plant. Or the rotala can spread down or the baby tears can spread up. The 3 species look like walichii, macandra, and ludwigia cuba(maybe aromatica). Like I said I like the layout tons, this is just my personaly opinion.


----------



## sNApple (Feb 2, 2006)

tank looks great, i love all the colors


----------



## corbius (Aug 14, 2005)

Salut uttoshii
vu que tu es français.... BRAVO!!!!!
ton bac est génial:jaw: I love it(pour les autres  )
Tu as beaucoup de chance de vivre au Japon et d'avoir des prix interessant sur le matos, si un jour tu reviens averti moi....
translation : 
U're lucky to live in japan et have cheap price...
Bye


----------



## uttoshii (Sep 13, 2006)

chiahead-->
u might be right about the red part behind the crypto ,i'm always thinking about rearanging it ,i'm not sure how though .i'd like first to make the hemianthus micromanthemoides higher then reduce the macrandra bush's size(sized as the colored parts)
i dont like much the macrandra narrow leaf ,maybe i'd like to put some deep green plant instead of it .it also feels like the eusterallis stellata is not at the right place ,u have to keep in mind that it is a beginner's plantation so i just choose the plants that i liked at the time and tried to arrange it as well as possible ,my plantation will change as my plants knowledge grows...(is that english???lol)
but first i'd like to try to have a nice result with that plantation not to stop on a failure ... so here is how i want it to be ,still many cuts to do ...










i'll see if it works then i'll do some changes


----------



## fredyk (Jun 21, 2004)

on another topic: that's very good english, the verb tense is mostly correct, it seems. very good.
everything is good, but plantation maybe changed to aquascape. 
aquascape=aquarium + landscape
landscape is more like a idea; and plantation is more like a real farm.
Mark


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

uttoshii said:


> most of the varieties of rotala are very easy and beautifull plants ,i recommand it to all the beginners (like me!)


most of the varieties of rotala are very awesome and beautiful plants, I recommend them for ALL, from neophytes to gurus . . .


----------



## uttoshii (Sep 13, 2006)

it's funny to see how such a small thing can make you happy








its like raining from the ground ,the HC is really healthy...


----------



## Skelley (Mar 4, 2006)

Personally I like the amount of red. It looks like autumn on a mountain top.


----------



## Kookaburra (May 11, 2006)

uttoshii said:


> it's funny to see how such a small thing can make you happy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This picture is incredible ... See the "mirror image" of the tank in the bubble : Amazing


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

Looks amazing and with the next trim it would be super jealous-worthy. lol
I like the reds but probably as larger groups. Drawback is that you need to sacrifice one or two groups.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Amazing first tank :cheer2: ... Beautiful layout, wonderful colors, healthy plants!


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Hard to believe this is your first time! You obviously have had much artistic training or great artistic instincts. You clearly know how to place the rocks, how to group the plants, and how to create the foreground. Even the background and photography shows skill! Not your average first timer. I love the hairgrass on the left. Great touch. Not overbearing or out of place.


----------



## kirua 666 (Nov 8, 2006)

I like very much your tank nico, I like colours and you are really a style !

BP power !


----------



## commandantp (Jan 16, 2005)

Reaylly like this tank too! The rocks are woaw ^^ :scared: Maybe the crypto a little bit too high?


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Is there anything in particular you're trying to accomplish with this tank? To me, it feels rather un-inspired-- just wanting to look pretty.

In terms of lay-out, I'd say the dark colored rocks (and so many in such dramatic positioning) over power, and basically take away the visual impact of your stem plants.

To me, this scape like it's trying too hard to be both stem-based lay out and iwagumi, and has resulted in a scape that's weaker than if it had been taken completely one direction or the other.

Or I could say, the stems have so little visual impact because of the strong rockscaping, that their beauty is more difficult to appreciate.

The use of the light stem plants on the other hand, acts to soften the rock scaping, and ultimately make them less dramatic.

As an example, If I cut the tank right down the middle of the micranthemoides, I'd have a decent iwagumi on the left, and a decent dutch scape on the right-- and the two don't come together very well.


----------



## uttoshii (Sep 13, 2006)

basically that is its purpose ,to look pretty .what i am trying to accomplish is to have a tank that i enjoy looking at .as you might be right about the left half part looking like a seki-tei anf the half right part looking like a dutch tank (what must come from the HZ) ,its purpose is to be seen as one tank and not to be analysed in different parts .maybe this effect is due to the eusterallis which kind of separate the tank in half ,but this has been taken care of a few weeks ago ,eustarallis is gone and the result is quite enjoyable...to me anyways.

just another thing,what you are looking at is not a mature tank ,its only a bit more than 5 weeks old ,you should give it some time to mature and evolve


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Just sharing my assessment of the lay out. Recently, there's been a discussion about feedback/critique, and perhaps a realization that the intensity at which analysis and aggressive pushing of aquascaping as an art form has dwindled a bit on the forum. In the context of a growing art, it's generally considered that higher goals than "making something prett" exist, and my commentary is in that context. It also says in the top of the forum, that if one should post here, he should know the possibility of receiving this type of feedback.

Also, the basis of my commentary was not in concern to the maturity/training of plants, but rather the allocation of space to different elements of the layout.


----------



## uttoshii (Sep 13, 2006)

i do accept your critic and mostly agree with it ,as a first planted tank its been quite a challenge to do something that would look nice without having any idea of what the result would be ,i know there are many things that must be changed and your critic is most welcome .


----------



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)

Uttoshii I think your tank is great!


----------



## Mellonman (Nov 2, 2005)

Steven_Chong said:


> As an example, If I cut the tank right down the middle of the micranthemoides, I'd have a decent iwagumi on the left, and a decent dutch scape on the right-- and the two don't come together very well.


Mixing iwagumi and dutch scape has indeed been rarely done...
But trying new ways is interesting, isn't it ?

Uttoshii, if it was my tank, I'd remove the second rock from the right and replace it with one of your cryptos...


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

You can try to combine concepts, but you should do so in such a way that they help each other, not fight against each other. If the stems do not get enough of the tank space to be effective, and the visual strength of the rocks is taken away by distracting plants, then both become weak.

Of course rock-work concepts could be used in a dutch-stem setting, but then I think it better that the rock work be given less space, the foreground be shrunk, and more space dedicated to stems.

Personally, I have yet to see the iwagumi with stems that I like. Even R. green or M. umbrossum would best left out. They just weaken the pure element of the stones.

(not including HC glosso or the like)


----------



## SnakeIce (May 9, 2005)

uttoshii said:


> a few pictures of the tank tonight ,it slowly takes a better shape ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The stems to the right of the right edge of the crypts is nicely mixed in form, color, and shapes.

As noted by others the area behind the crypts has to many plants of similar shade of red orange.

The left area without stems makes me think this hillside is next to a salt marsh, but the rocks there seem a little odd in arangement for the strength of that impression of a coastal hillside.

The tank does have elements that are pleaseing to the eye, but there is missing a bigger unifying theme that explains why each thing fits in where it does. How does this tank fit into the world? is it like a location? does it convey an emotion or idea... what does the feel of summer look like for example.


----------



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

I think your tank looks fantastic, it's what is pleasing to your eye, after all you are the one that looks at it for the most part. I think you have done a great job on your first tank and I see nothing in this tank that is distracting.


----------



## Kookaburra (May 11, 2006)

Mellonman said:


> Mixing iwagumi and dutch scape has indeed been rarely done...
> But trying new ways is interesting, isn't it ?


Of course : Yes !!! And it's not a simple way to do aquascape ...


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Snake_Ice-- Well, I don't think an aquascape _has_ to be based off of a real place . . . it can be fantasy . . .

heck, the whole dutch scaping group has nothing to do with making things look natural. Also, most of the scapes you'll find in an AQUAJOURNAL these days don't look like real places.

I do agree that the scape lacks something to unify it, and that there are a number of strong, well executed elements that need to be pulled together or sorted through.


----------



## uttoshii (Sep 13, 2006)

thank you for your comments ,i appreciate the interest you show to my tank (all of you)
to explain what i tried to do maybe it is better to start by the beginning ,this is my first tank ,i have no knowledge at all concerning planted tanks ,to choose plants has been difficult as i tend to like both natural and dutch style ,i didnt really think of creating a real natural landscape ,then just choose plants that attracted me without knowing if they would fit together...well obviously they dont .
i do realize there is no harmony and that the plantation tends to look like a plant collection ,i'm eager to correct that ,the question is how? i try different variations with the varieties i got but still the result doesnt satisfy me .
the rock hardscape though satisfy me ,except for the right part (3 stones) which really look odd (i'm thinking about your suggestion Mellonman).
about the plantation i wanted to create contrasts using colors ,but here again the result is not so good ,especially mixing HM ,macrandra narrow leaf and wallichii ,those 2 last ones seems to be out of place and i'm thinking about a way to arrange that part .the eusterallis is already gone .
another difficulty is to synchronize the growth of the different plants what makes it even more difficult to create a real harmony ,i guess that with time and learning ,experience should arrange that.
here is a picture of the tank at his 8th week (before rearangement)
at this point i'm still not satisfied ,wallichii takes to much space ,eusterallis was hardly coming out from behind the rock and HM still refused to grow on its right part where i want it to go (untill the rock ) to hide the base of the wallichii .rotundifolia goes crazy...
this is not a final version (i'm far away from it) and i'm open to all of your suggestions to make it look better .
thank you to all









steven,this part is not meant to be a seki-tei ,but more like a canyon that would slowly make a transition between the fore ground and the massive planted part which i would like to look like a mountain -but doesnt yet...-)


----------



## Aaron (Feb 12, 2004)

For someone who is new to this, you sure have a tremendous grasp on growing plants. they are excellent!

I hope you don't mind, but I played with your tank in photoshop and came up with this:








I know it is a shotty job and I hope you are not offended. I figure this was the best way to get my points across.

I think you just needed to add a little of what is on the right side to the left. Another thing is that the plant groupings IMO were a little to uniform in size. Make some groupings larger, and some smaller. Lastly, the stargrass to me is too large for this layout. It messes with the scale of the overall design. It is a very usefull plant, but only suitable for the largest of tanks. It can work here if you use less of it and mix it with smaller plants. Notice how I left a bit of it coming thru the HM. I also (tried to) put a stand of crypts on the left and also added a bit of hyrocotyle toward the left.

Think rhythm. Each grouping is a beat. How they are spaced out, how they repeat, how some are loud and how some are soft... Let your eyes move back and forth across the layout and get a feel of how all those "beats" play in your mind.

hope that helps.


----------



## Kookaburra (May 11, 2006)

Aaron said:


>


Very interesting work !!!


----------



## Mud Pie Mama (Jul 30, 2006)

I love your tank, I think it is _more_ than GREAT for a beginner tank! I think you have much to be proud of: "Bravo!" I really like how you've arranged the rocks. I would LOVE to have this tank in my home!

AS LindaC so nicely stated, the most important point is what is pleasing to you. I don't think every scape needs to be true to match a geographical region, sometimes the goal can just be beauty.

I like Aaron's suggestions the best for any improvements in bringing some of the variety and color from the right side to balance the left side just a little.

Keep up the great work and I'll look forward to seeing any more photos.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Mud Pie Mama said:


> AS LindaC so nicely stated, the most important point is what is pleasing to you.


This is stickied at the top of the forum as part of its purpose:



> *Originally Posted by Tsunami:*
> I would like to remind everyone that the point of the aquascaping forum is to *destroy, trample, and otherwise mutilate the idea that beauty is in the eye of the beholder*. This concept will be allowed to exist outside of the forum, but within the forum, it will not be tolerated.


Aaron, I like your edits, but I still feel like it is weakened by so much foreground space.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

> I would like to remind everyone that the point of the aquascaping forum is to destroy, trample, and otherwise mutilate the idea that beauty is in the eye of the beholder. This concept will be allowed to exist outside of the forum, but within the forum, it will not be tolerated.


Yeah but that statement is a little ridiculous. There is a whole lot of in between room between simple pat on the back humoring praise and a smug un asked for critique, and this statement from Carlos just sounds smug. Its also really not true. Any art by definition is in the eye of the beholder. Even master works of art. The Mona lisa. Any work of art. But I also understand the intent of the statement. This particular forum was set up specifically for people who take aquascaping and the mechanics of it very seriously and to provide a place for people to discuss and share and to learn so as to fine tune their art, just as an art class or an art school. You do not take an art class to simply pat each other on the back, but you are also treated with respect in an art class by the instructor and fellow students. Nobody sticks their nose up at anyone. Not that I am suggesting anyone in this conversation is doing that.. Ijust think that state ment fom Carlos sets the wrong tone


----------



## uttoshii (Sep 13, 2006)

Aaron ,thank you very much for your help ,i find your ideas excellent and will definitly use your plan as a base to my new plantation ,thank you so much .i feel that your concept could be even better with a few hardscape changes and i am working on it now ,i'ma bit scared to move too many things on my tank but you really inspired me !!!!

steven i agree with you ,the more i look at the fore ground the more i feel like it takes to much place ,so i'm planning on changing my "dramatic" hardscape disposition to obtain something that brings more balance.

ps:steven you dont have to justify all of your critics referencing to other posts about the object of criticizing　as i already told you that they are welcome ,and that as long as they are constructive （and they are constructive so ...)
yoroshiku


----------



## fredyk (Jun 21, 2004)

an artwork like the mona lisa is a finished masterwork. And a bonsai tree can be maintained as a work of art for a long time. An aquarium is a living growing thing. I would also like to suggest that one have in mind that the beauty of an aquascape is going to change. to appreciate the beginning, middle, and end. 
As a student of aquacsape, myself, how is it that rocks in a (mature) Iwagami 'scape have no algae? So one can appreciate that a mature aquascape will have an end point. Ideas evolve, rock will need to be cleaned, plants re-planted, etc. 
Mark


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Ah, am sorry for the near-thread-hijack dude. Anyway, I just critique you because it's so easy to see that you're capable of doing a lot. Good luck dude.


----------



## jassar (Jul 30, 2006)

A great tank with a bright future! that's all what I have to say..
Cheers!


----------



## B.A.T. (Dec 10, 2006)

this looks great for your first one


----------

